# Service power steering on DIC



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

sgrat sgrat... I've had not this light on .... maybe for some reason you don't have too much liquid in the steering wheel idraulic control :question:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just went through this with my 2012 2LT 1.4L Turbo, only happened twice but set a C0545 code in storage. Dealer installed a new rack. Was concerned about that, but did an excellent job. Power steering codes seem to be an esoteric secret. Will have to wait until the shop manual is out to learn what they are.

Have an equivalent to a GM Tech II scanner, worthless on this car, using a 3rd generation WiFi device they plug into the diagnostic connect that talks directly to GM on the other side of my dealers computer. They decide what should be done. Did drive my 2012 2LT another 500 miles and never got that service PS indication lamp again. But it had to be changed.

NSTHA is also involved in this, but have no idea what happens after the warranty expires. Some steering wheels have jammed up with no driver control, but fortunately so far, came to a safe stop.

Also read some dealers said they cannot find anything wrong, those dealers should be shot.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

NickD said:


> Have an equivalent to a GM Tech II scanner, worthless on this car, using a 3rd generation WiFi device they plug into the diagnostic connect that talks directly to GM on the other side of my dealers computer. They decide what should be done.


Yeah, it's called GDSII (Global Diagnostic System 2). Doesn't really talk to GM directly but it's just the new age diagnostic tool that must be used over a laptop/desktop. It's actually a pain in the arse, and GDS is now starting to become old news. Tech 3 is coming I believe.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yeah, it's called GDSII (Global Diagnostic System 2). Doesn't really talk to GM directly but it's just the new age diagnostic tool that must be used over a laptop/desktop. It's actually a pain in the arse, and GDS is now starting to become old news. Tech 3 is coming I believe.



Was going on what the service manager said, GM told him to replace the rack and they are shipping a new one out to him. This was Wednesday of last week, made an 8:30 AM appointment just last Tuesday. Rack was in and a loaner was waiting.

He told me, GM said to change the rack, can only go by that.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...vehicles are becoming SO complicated that "servicing" has been steadily moving toward "mothership" computer diagnostics via satellite linkage: the service shop connects to the OBDII connector, sends everything "up" to the satellite, which then beams it back "down" to GM headquarters (powertrain?) where their computer and database are searched for matching diagnosis & repair procedures.

...this is all well & good for GM, but sorta leaves both the local technicians and *owners*(!) totally "out" of the information loop...and smacks of GM "hiding" both the 'problems' as well as the 'solutions' from government _prying_ "*eyes*" and custormer's _crying_ "*eyes*" (pun intended). Why so harsh on GM? Simple, ask for information about YOUR car and see how forth coming they AREN'T...that's why!


----------

